# Paint on decal question



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Good day all! We have a Terry Travel trailer and it looks great except the decal on the front is pretty faded, I talked to an auto graphics company and it would be almost $800 to get a new one made! I was wondering if any of you know if I could use something like a quallity auto paint and paint over the graphics? I just don't know if the graphics would expend/conract too much causing the paint to crack. I figure if nothing else I could remove the graphics and then paint it on, any thoughts would be very much appreciated.
Thanks a bunch,
Nate


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Putting any kind of quality paint over graphics just means that WHEN (not if) the graphics peel they will take the paint with them. The graphics really should be peeled off.

You can also try and contact the trailer manufacturer and get new graphics. Then putting these on is another process, then I would think over time you'd have the same problem once again.

Peeling graphics are a big problem if you don't cover your rig, but covering the rig is a whole other set of problems I don't feel like dealing with.

Whatever your choice, do not paint over these graphics.


----------



## scricco46 (Apr 30, 2011)

Get in touch with a commercial provider of vinyl graphics, if you can find the graphic you want online somewhere they can make a replica of it for you from a bitmap or some other common graphics file format. Try these guys or search online... Jacksonville FL Custom Dive Racing Club Resort Decals Jacksonville FL Custom Screen Printed Chrome Decals


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, this is on my list but the list is growing very fast
Nate


----------

